

Suspicion Confirmed: Google Has It Out for Small Businesses - TannerTJ
http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2275191/Google-Doubletalk-and-the-Three-Bears

======
MDCore
How is the author's "suspicion confirmed"? What is the point of the Julian
Assange aside? The cartoon is confusing, I don't see how it fits the
goldilocks narrative at all.

This is a confusing and low quality article.

~~~
ErikAugust
It's an SEO article. The purpose is not to be readable but to be stuffed with
keywords. "Julian Assange" is a hot one right now.

If I could downvote this article, I would.

~~~
TannerTJ
I have an SEO business of my own and I'm well aware that people use keyword
stuffing for SEO. Explain to me how using the name Julian Assange two times in
this article of probably 500+ words is keyword stuffing?

------
Bosslady666
As a SEO small business owner, I actually think this blog was really helpful
in pointing out the current confusing contradictions put out by Google's web
spam team. I read Search Engine Watch religiously to keep current with trends
and they only ever post high quality blogs, so I doubt this article would have
made it on to SEW if it were keyword stuffing. Mentioning a hot topic like
Julian Assange is actually newsjacking and is what PR professionals do all day
long and have done forever. Nice work. And why are we talking about peoples'
ex girlfriends as metaphors and why are we talking about some room at Google?
Nobody cares!

------
michaelochurch
If you run a small business and a gruff-looking man comes in muttering
something about "The Perf Room", be nervous.

~~~
VikingCoder
Could you please just change your username to something like
michaelochurchhatesgoogleperf, and then TRY to limit your comments on articles
about Google to things that are remotely topical?

~~~
michaelochurch
Is that your attempt to take me to The Perf Room?

I'm not at Google anymore, so I have no fear of it. Google's Perf Room is just
a cheap knock-off of Room 101. I don't think most of the branch offices even
have a dedicated Perf Room.

~~~
nostrademons
The main office _also_ doesn't have a dedicated Perf Room.

~~~
TannerTJ
What is a perf room? Had to ask

~~~
nostrademons
In some of Michael's previous comments, he's said that there is a dedicated
Perf Room at Google where managers go to come up with secret calibration
scores that decide each employee's future. I and every other Googler I know
have never heard of such a Perf Room - calibration happens quarterly in an
ordinary conference room where the managers within a department get together
and cross-check each others' scores to make sure that no manager is
inappropriately favoring or hurting their own reports at promotion time. I can
only assume that someone was pulling his leg with a sarcastic comment and he
took it literally.

